# Off Camera Microphones



## bmbaker14 (Nov 3, 2011)

What is a good off camera microphone that is not going to break the bank and is also so to large? Any help is much appreciated. Thank you.


I appologize if there is already a thread about this, I searched and did not find one.


----------



## eos650 (Nov 3, 2011)

First off, I'm not expert on microphones, but I suspect that the experts would tell you it depends on your needs (Stereo, Shotgun, etc.). It's important to get a good microphone, but even a good microphone does a poor job, if you can't get close.

I currently have a "Rode SVM Stereo Condenser Microphone". I get clear sound and am very happy with it on my 60D. It's far better than the build in mic, especially if there is any wind. Since it's stereo it picks up nice ambiance, such as ocean waves, crowd noise, etc., but it doesn't do as good of job for dialog. I'm considering purchasing the "Rode VideoMic Pro VMP Shotgun Microphone", for dialog. Even with a shotgun microphone you still need to be no more than a few feet away from the subject. I'm also considering the purchase of a wireless kit and lavalier microphone, for times that I can't get close.

One thing I would really like to see, would be a head phone jack on the camera for monitoring audio. I've been looking for an add-on solution, but haven't decided on anything, yet.


----------



## bmbaker14 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am looking for a shotgun mic, and that Rode VideoMic Pro VMP Shotgun looks pretty good. Thank you.

Anyone else have input?


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

I use a RODE StereoVideoMic with my 7D for video. It works well, the quality is a LOT better then the build in mic (as expected). As mentioned in the other post, it is better for general sound, but not fantastic for dialog. Consider the small Sennheiser ME66 for dialog, but it is very expensive (I believe around the 600$ mark).
Problems that I have: the left and right channel are "swapped". It is a mind teaser, but it depends if you stand in front or behind the microphone to determine which side is left or right. Anyway, when you video a passing car, the sound is going left-right, when the car is moving right-left, very annoying. I solve this by mounting the microphone upside down.
Furthermore, the AUTOMATIC audio input level adjustment of the 7D is VERY annoying.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Flake (Nov 3, 2011)

I have the Audio Technica Pro 24-CM which is very good. Things to consider when you're deciding on a Mic:

Size & weight (for obvious reasons)
Power, some need a lot. others none, but probably the best compromise is a battery power mic, but these can run out or you can forget to switch them on.
Price, be careful where you buy camera shops seem to see Mics as a cash cow & charge three or even four times as much as elsewhere.

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-PRO24CM-Stereo-Microphone-Camera/dp/B0016ARZ9C


----------



## ferdi (Nov 3, 2011)

For concerts I use a Zoom H2 mounted on the hot-shoe with a cheap adapter (about 2 bucks including shipping from China). It's usually connected to the camera, but I record the audio on the Zoom seperately anyway for post-editing/syncing. The X/Y microphones swap the channels but that's easy to correct in post.
If I needed a more directional microphone (shotgun type) I would consider a Rode, e.g. the NTG-2.


----------



## kenleephoto (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been using an Azden SMX-10. A local retailer had it on sale for $99 and I've been quite happy with it. The pattern of the mic coverage indicates less sensitivity behind the mic so it's like a stereo shotgun mic. This is perfect for me as when I'm recording, I'm primarily interested in the foreground. Had someone talking behind me while I was recording my daughter's school concert and it didn't pick him up at all.

Also discovered that I was able to record without a battery. After checking with Azden, I was told to NOT install a battery if my camera is supplying power through the mic jack as it can actually interfere with the microphone's correct operation.


----------



## skitron (Nov 3, 2011)

The Rode shotgun sounds good. I also have a KSM9 and a KSM44 (performance and studio mics) with high end studio pre amps so know what "sounds good" means.

FWIW, the VideoMic and the NTG2 sound virtually identical. The NTG2 is sturdier and has XLR out.


----------



## bmbaker14 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the input. It helped out a lot.


----------



## AG (Nov 6, 2011)

I have used both he Rode NTG2 and Video Mic on my camera when shooting recently. 

Half way through shooting the NTG2 got broken (clumsy grip), so we had to just use the VideoMic (non pro). Stuck a dead cat on it and kept shooting. 
Surprisingly once we were able to adjust the levels in camera on the 60D we got really good sound, as good if not better than the NTG2 on a boom pole.

Plus it meant we didn't have to lug around a heap of extra equipment.

The other thing to remember is the Rode Video Mics use a 9v battery for power. We got 5 FULL days of shooting from 1x Duracell Advanced 9v. Which is actually really good.


----------

